# Senate Passes $60B War Bill, Kills $20B in Add-Ons



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
July 21: U.S. Marine Sgt. Adam Wilson mans a Mark 19 heavy gun at a fire position in northern Helmand Province, Afghanistan.

WASHINGTON -- In a take-it-or-leave-it gesture, the Senate voted Thursday night to reject more than $20 billion in domestic spending the House had tacked on to its $60 billion bill to fund President Barack Obama's troop surge in Afghanistan.
Instead, the Senate returned to the House a measure limited chiefly to war funding, foreign aid, medical care for Vietnam War veterans exposed to Agent Orange, and replenishing almost empty disaster aid accounts.
The moves repel a long-shot bid by House Democrats earlier this month to resurrect their faltering jobs agenda with $10 billion in grants to school districts to avoid teacher layoffs, $5 billion for Pell Grants to low-income college students, $1 billion for a summer jobs program and $700 million to improve security along the U.S.-Mexico border.
The House bill fell prey to a 46-51 tally that fell short of a simple majority, much less the 60 votes required to defeat a filibuster. The Senate is instead insisting on its almost $60 billion version of the measure, passed on a bipartisan vote in May.
Eleven Democrats and Independent Joe Lieberman of Connecticut voted against the House measure. Not a single Republican supported it.

Full Story:
http://www.masscops.com/newthread.php?s=&do=newthread&f=10


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

This add on shit is what pisses me off! These fuck faces in Washington DC see a bill and try to get all their little sides projects funded at the same time. This is why they over spend! I hate these liberal baggadouches!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Not a single Republican supported it.*_

does that mean Scott Brown actually didn't vote on a democratic bill ? :shades_smile:


----------

